# Stain on ceiling



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We have discovered a small damp patch on the ceiling of our Auto Trail Chieftain, over the rear bed. Rich knows where the rain is getting in and has that part in hand. What we would like to know , is there any means of restoring the finish on the interior ceiling panel , keeping the fleck pattern to bring it back to the rest of the ceiling. 
Many thanks Lin


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

You could try Vinegar on a cloth.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lin

I can only say what I would do. :wink: 

If you can't possibly clean or hide it, don't try. :roll: 

Draw a perfect circle around the stain, mask it off and lightly colour the area with a dye the same colour as the stain.

With a measure of good fortune it will look like a bit of fancy internal decor.

If it fails you will have lost nothing, 'cos you would have had to get a professional repair done anyway.

Dave


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I would be tempted to fit a mirror over the patch  :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DJP said:


> I would be tempted to fit a mirror over the patch  :twisted: :twisted:


So you could lay in bed and shave? Not bad. When i was a nipper I devised a way of getting completely dress in bed before getting up.

The staining is caused by impurities leaching through the face board.
Try in a hidden area a weak bleach solution it may be just enough to do the trick.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

What is the stain in/on fabric plastic or wood , it is usually caused by tannin I've successfully removed a huge tannin stain from my fabric roof liner I used a combination of 1st diluted oxalic acid, then a shampoo with 1001 carpet and upholstery cleaner, then a rinse with dilute comfort in it, the rinse was done with a vax.

I didn't start cleaning until the ingress was repaired consequently the stain was dry I think this helped as it prevented a capillary action of dragging more tannin from any underlying dampness. be careful to identify your material as some cleaners can do a lot of damage, you could ask the manufacturer and take their advice.


----------



## sanandreas (Jul 26, 2008)

What about trying Thompsons Stain Block - this certainly works on house ceilings and dries matt white.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Looking at the ceiling in my Chieftain, I must say the choice of material is not that great and I'm not sure why Autotrail use it. Mine appears to have bubbles/rinkles around the roof lights as if the paper stuff is not attached properly.

I mentioned it on collection and compaired it to a few other new Autotrails at the time and they all seemed the same.

If you try all the suggestions from the other members and it does not work I would go for giving it a paint, I mean the whole bed section. Looking at the area you have a natural break where the curtain hangs. I doubt you would notice it has been painted if you select the correct colour.

Stewart


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Stewart, our ceiling the material has a dark fleck raised patterning and rich wants to keep that. he has toyed with the idea of painting it using an airbrush.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

If wiping it with vinegar does not work,you could hold it still with a Little pressure the Vinegar may *Draw* out the stain like a poultice.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Any success with the stain Lindyloot ?


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Rich hasn't been out yet to try.I think he is waiting for a good dry day to repair/mend where the water is coming in from.( on the roof where the rail is attatched) As soon as we have tried will post result


----------

